# Pure Paws...maybe not so pure???



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I found SM through a google search for Pure Paws reviews, so that is one very good thing. Then I spent over a hundred dollars for all the recommended products, and I loved them. They smelled delicious and left MiMi feeling like what we imagine (not the reality) that it would feel like to embrace a cloud. But she scratched a lot. The scratching caused tangles. I didn't want to believe it was the Pure products. I gave her a bath today and let her run around for awhile before blow drying. She was scratching like crazy. The skin on the top of her head was bright red. So what do I do?
Is it maybe only one of the 2 shampoos, 2 conditioners, that irritates her skin...how can I know? Do I have to throw out the whole lot? Sorry, I am very annoyed...over a hundred bucks for "pure" products that irritate her skin. She was fine with Tropiclean shampoo and my Matrix Sleek conditioner.

I guess my question is...have you had not so good experiences with Pure Paws products?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Pure Paws are good products, but like any, there can be irritants that may bother some and not others. I don't have a problem with it but I do Tropiclean. LOL! It makes Cosy itch! Sorry! What's good for the goose isn't always good for ...well..the other goose ......or so the saying goes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, I think I'll try giving Ray (my coton) a bath with the Pure Paws and see if it might be good for the ...gander.:blush:

I must admit that MiMi looks, feels and smells like something that just came from heaven.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Well, I found SM through a google search for Pure Paws reviews, so that is one very good thing. Then I spent over a hundred dollars for all the recommended products, and I loved them. They smelled delicious and left MiMi feeling like what we imagine (not the reality) that it would feel like to embrace a cloud. But she scratched a lot. The scratching caused tangles. I didn't want to believe it was the Pure products. I gave her a bath today and let her run around for awhile before blow drying. She was scratching like crazy. The skin on the top of her head was bright red. So what do I do?
> Is it maybe only one of the 2 shampoos, 2 conditioners, that irritates her skin...how can I know? Do I have to throw out the whole lot? Sorry, I am very annoyed...over a hundred bucks for "pure" products that irritate her skin. She was fine with Tropiclean shampoo and my Matrix Sleek conditioner.
> 
> I guess my question is...have you had not so good experiences with Pure Paws products?


Yes, I also thought it was a natural product and it made me very sick! And I only get that way from toxic chemicals. That's when I started to do research on pet products and found they don't need to list ingredients. See a recent thread called 'People Products Toxic if Licked'. I think you'll find it helpful.
You are right, Pure Paws is not so pure!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't weigh in on Pure Paws. I have heard nothing but wonderful things about Pure Paws. But, it sounds like MiMi may have had a possible allergic reaction to the product. I would stop using the whole line and see if she improves. Years ago, I remember seeing a Maltese on here that had a severe allergic reaction to a pet shampoo. It was awful and I never wanted to try the product after seeing the pics. Poor baby, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Like Suzi I've heard really good things about Pure Paws. I happen to like TropicClean a lot so am not changing but it doesn't necessarily mean there's anything bad in Pure Paws - it could just be an ingredient that MiMi's allergic to...and it could be a plant or nut or other natural ingredient. With my DS's allergies we always bring our own toiletries to hotels since many use almond oil in their shampoos and soaps. Having once used them, he broke out in hives and rashes and was itchy all over.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Like Suzi I've heard really good things about Pure Paws. I happen to like TropicClean a lot so am not changing but it doesn't necessarily mean there's anything bad in Pure Paws - it could just be an ingredient that MiMi's allergic to...and it could be a plant or nut or other natural ingredient. With my DS's allergies we always bring our own toiletries to hotels since many use almond oil in their shampoos and soaps. Having once used them, he broke out in hives and rashes and was itchy all over.


I've never used Pure Paws but Sue has a good point here. I can't use anything that is mostly botanical products, including herbal supplements, because I have horrible allergies. I was taking a glucosamine blend that contained some botanicals and my face swelled up so bad that my eyes were nothing more than little slits. 

It could be that your baby is allergic to one of the ingredients - I'd go back to what was working for you.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have used the Pure Paws products on both Mindy and Cocotini with good results. I used them once on Candy and she also itched like crazy. So I think there is something in the product that irritates her also.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It really depends on the dog, I think it's wrong to make a thread title like this one.

I have used pure paws on Milo for about 10 months now and it is great - other brands have made him itch, but not pure paws.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> So, I think I'll try giving Ray (my coton) a bath with the Pure Paws and see if it might be good for the ...gander.:blush:
> 
> I must admit that MiMi looks, feels and smells like something that just came from heaven.


 I have not used Pure Paws, but my Rose(Josymir) had similar issues with another shampoo. I suggest trying Earthbath hypo-allergenic for Mimi. It is all-natural and non-toxic. It has been great for Rose.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Orla said:


> It really depends on the dog,* I think it's wrong to make a thread title like this one.*
> 
> I have used pure paws on Milo for about 10 months now and it is great - other brands have made him itch, but not pure paws.


I by no means intended to defame Pure Paws. Please note that there is a *?* in the title...that makes all the difference in meaning.

Now for the good news. MiMi stopped scratching and doesn't seem to be irritated any more. And she looks, feels and smells fabulous.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I use & sell PurePaws and do list all the ingredients on my web store if anyone is interested. From what I can gather, the main reason Arlene did not put the list of ingredients on the packaging is due all those out there that want to copy instead of creating their own product.

I've also had many people tell me that they are allergic to many chemical things as well, but are fine with PurePaws. So again, I do think that it's nearly, if not totally, impossible to make something that is 100% hypo allergenic for every single living creature. But just because someone has a sensitivity to something, doesn't necessarily make it 'not pure'. Look at all the 'pure' things out in nature, ie pollen, grass, bee stings, flowers, etc...that causes allergies. :thumbsup: The thing that I have found to be the most helpful for those whose fluffs have itchy skin, is that all of PP's formula's have a PH balance of 7, which is the same as water. Often the reason for itchy skin issues is that the shampoo they are using is the incorrect PH balance.

If you tried the Reconstructing Shampoo & Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner and found you or your baby had trouble with it, maybe try the Oatmeal & Aloe Vera formula.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Crystal,
I am really sorry that the title of the tread was really inappropriate.
I did mention that MiMi stopped scratching once she was dried and today she is perfectly fine.
It is so so true what you said about natural things causing allergies. One of the few things I have a reaction to is orris root, the natural thing that causes allergies in more people than anything on earth. And guess what...some "aromatherapy" products use orris root as a fixative. 
I think I should make a new thread.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Hello Crystal,
> I am really sorry that the title of the tread was really inappropriate.
> I did mention that MiMi stopped scratching once she was dried and today she is perfectly fine.
> It is so so true what you said about natural things causing allergies. One of the few things I have a reaction to is orris root, the natural thing that causes allergies in more people than anything on earth. And guess what...some "aromatherapy" products use orris root as a fixative.
> I think I should make a new thread.


Oh no worries Sylvia. The title of the thread didn't upset me but sure got me curious really quickly. lol And I did see that your MiMi is doing fine now...for which I'm so glad. Just wanted to put it out there that if one formula doesn't work for anyone's baby, try a different one. I have 3 Malts and on Zoe & Jett, I prefer the Reconstructing Shampoo & Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner with Ultra Silk combo. On my Callie, she starts to look stringy way before it's time for her bath with that combo and the Oatmeal Shampoo & Conditioner (No Silk Cream) is what works best on her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We use Pure Paws - I was worried at first that Hunter might have issues with it as he has had issues with other oatmeal shampoos but he doesn't itch with Pure Paws. Perhaps your love is allergic to oatmeal?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is just fine. I jumped the gun. I got all freaked out over nothing. I cannot apologize enough. And , tomorrow, I am going to bathe my coton, Ray,with the full line of pure paws...with confidence .


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylvia, I'm glad your little girl is doing better and stopped itching! 

As I mentioned in another thread recently, I use the whole Pure Paws line on my girl since over a year with best results. But I have to admit that I prefer the Oatmeal line more than the two blue shampoo's. 
Now I change or mix the two conditioner's (silk and ultra moisturizing) with the oatmeal! It works really well!

My friend has a maltese girl with lots of skin allergies. She tried lots of different shampoo's also recommended ones from the vet. Then she started trying the PP and is very content with it.

Is it the first time your little girl reacted with those allergic symptoms? 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Alexa said:


> Sylvia, I'm glad your little girl is doing better and stopped itching!
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread recently, I use the whole Pure Paws line on my girl since over a year with best results. But I have to admit that I prefer the Oatmeal line more than the two blue shampoo's.
> Now I change or mix the two conditioner's (silk and ultra moisturizing) with the oatmeal! It works really well!
> ...


You know, I don't even think it was an allergic reaction...just irritation. But, yes it was the first time...it was the first time any of my 6 fluffs over a period of 25 years have reacted that way after a bath. That's why I was so upset. A couple of other people have suggested the oatmeal shampoo. Thanks.


----------

